# Passports & Visa's



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

FYI - - There is a short news item on Fox that there will be a temporary restriction on Passport & Visa issuing at all Embassy's located out of the US due to some glitch in the computers. They say they are working on it, but to expect a delay if you are waiting for something. 

Fred


----------



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe from the recent alleged Chinese hack??


----------

